# Do you always mix Elemonator with bleach?



## Damon T

I have a bunch of townhomes we are only doing the south facing side. No mildew. Just light dirt. Would prefer to minimize chance of streaking things not being painted by not using bleach, just cleaning. Is this a good fit for Elemonator?
It's what we usually use when washing, but typically we are mixing it 1 oz to 1 gallon of bleach when down streaming for house washing. 
Thanks!



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Damon T

Well the guys at pressure Tek replied almost immediately. We ended up just using a little bleach along with the Elemonator. Worked well. Great service!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Paintuh4Life

What was the mix you ended up using?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Paintuh4Life said:


> What was the mix you ended up using?


For some reason no one shares secrets of the pressure washing world here on PT.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Seriously some one needs to publish a pressure's washers cookbook for dummies.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Right? I have 7 gallons of elimenator and not a clue how to use it for DS. Full, mixed, dilluted?


----------



## Dave Mac

Paradigmzz said:


> Right? I have 7 gallons of elimenator and not a clue how to use it for DS. Full, mixed, dilluted?



five gallon bucket 5-8 oz of eliminator, then bleach and water probably 50/50 if you are using 12% bleach. That should be good for most ll house washing, you may have to play with the bleach and water ratio to make stronger or weaker if you want to fine tune. I am guessing you have a 3-5 gpm machine


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Dave, what ratio would you use if not using 12% bleach?


----------



## Dave Mac

5-8 oz is good for the soap, bleach to water if your using store bought bleach its probably 6% , maybe 4 gallons of bleach and 1 gallon of water, for down streaming, if its really nasty just use straight 6% bleach mixed with the eliminator.


----------



## Damon T

For most houses this summer I used store bleach, which says 8% now for the concentrated stuff. I used it straight, typically poured 4 gallons in a 5'er, then added 4 oz Elemonator. 1 oz Elemonator per gallon of bleach. Worked well. 
For this project I cut the mix in half or even less. 



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Roof Cleaning

We have 96 exteriors coming up to pressure wash. I was just going to ds 12% with one machine and rinse with another. I think I may add elemonator..

What are the advantages to adding the elemonator?

I will be using 12% before ds'ng.

Tanks 
Tom


----------



## PressurePros

Roof Cleaning said:


> We have 96 exteriors coming up to pressure wash. I was just going to ds 12% with one machine and rinse with another. I think I may add elemonator..
> 
> What are the advantages to adding the elemonator?
> 
> I will be using 12% before ds'ng.
> 
> Tanks
> Tom


Enhances the mold killing ability of the bleach. Sudsy consistency sticks better. Smells good. Windows come out awesome. Its cheap to use and worth it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PressurePros said:


> Enhances the mold killing ability of the bleach. Sudsy consistency sticks better. Smells good. Windows come out awesome. Its cheap to use and worth it.


How would you compare it to Fresh Wash? Better? Same?


----------



## Dave Mac

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How would you compare it to Fresh Wash? Better? Same?




I have been using both for the last month side by side for testing purpose and Eliminator is by far the best, clings way better, more foam, rinses faster, and way better on glass.

The one thing I really like about the eliminator is that I always like to mix my soap on friday for all work the following week, and eliminator works great on day one and day seven, I have noticed with fresh wash it does not foam up as good later in the week.


----------



## doctors11

What ratio would you suggest for a pump up sprayer with 8% bleach? Also, would this work well for deck prep?


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Sounds good...

I never really have a problem ds'ng 12% and killing light mold. If it requires stronger than that we just use the weapon of mass destruction and bump it up a point or two.

This project has young light mold on stucco....easy peezy. Ds with the 4gpm and wash off with a 2520 or 0060 on the 5.5. As long as the bleach does not dry on glass and it is sheeted off.....

Can you let anything dry on glass?


----------



## Roof Cleaning

doctors11 said:


> What ratio would you suggest for a pump up sprayer with 8% bleach? Also, would this work well for deck prep?


8% is like when you piss off the wrong guy and when he pulls out his pistol the barrel keeps on a comin out of his pocket.....

packing heat my friend, needs nothing but proper water prep....


----------



## doctors11

Roof Cleaning said:


> 8% is like when you piss off the wrong guy and when he pulls out his pistol the barrel keeps on a comin out of his pocket.....
> 
> packing heat my friend, needs nothing but proper water prep....


 :blink:

I'm concerned anything stronger than 8% will damage the lignin in the wood...

Thanks anyway


----------



## DunriteNJ

Elominator is Great stuff!!

Smells good- masks bleachy smell, sticks good and rinses window real good

Great Product!

www.dunritepropertyservices.com
www.powerwashingwestfield.com


----------



## straight_lines

Washed one Friday with this soap. Really like it, foams up nice and rinsed easy.


----------



## Rapid HotClean

doctors11 said:


> What ratio would you suggest for a pump up sprayer with 8% bleach? Also, would this work well for deck prep?


The thing is, bleach starts losing its strength the moment it's made. So it's highly doubtful that 8% store bleach is really still at 8% strength. Therefore, you need to play around a little bit.

Assuming a true 8% strength and a pump-up sprayer, I start out at 6/1 (water to bleach). If you don't get the results you're after, go 3/1. Keep an eye on the dwell so that you don't pulp the wood! Remember, paper is made of bleach and wood!

P.S. Hi Dave Mac!!!

Ted
Call or Text: 503-709-3594

http://portland.pressurewashing.net/
Best Portland House Washing


----------



## DunriteNJ

Rapid HotClean said:


> The thing is, bleach starts losing its strength the moment it's made. So it's highly doubtful that 8% store bleach is really still at 8% strength. Therefore, you need to play around a little bit.
> 
> Assuming a true 8% strength and a pump-up sprayer, I start out at 6/1 (water to bleach). If you don't get the results you're after, go 3/1. Keep an eye on the dwell so that you don't pulp the wood! Remember, paper is made of bleach and wood!
> 
> P.S. Hi Dave Mac!!!
> 
> Ted
> Call or Text: 503-709-3594
> 
> http://portland.pressurewashing.net/
> Best Portland House Washing


Great stuff Ted- 

Maybe do a test spot to see how it reacts as well

All wood doesn't react the same


----------



## Dave Mac

Teds in the house Welcome aboard !!! glad to see you here


----------



## Rapid HotClean

Thanks Dave and Mike. It's good to be aboard a good board! lol

Ted

Rapid HotClean

Call or Text 503-709-3594

http://rapidhotclean.com/
http://rapidhotclean.com/roof_cleaning_portland
http://portland.pressurewashing.net/


----------

